# Beinhart-Clubtour: Germania-Runde am 21.06.2009



## Werner (16. Juni 2009)

*Beinhart-Clubtour am So. 21.06.2009  Germania-Runde*

Hallo Beinharte und Sympathisanten,
am kommenden Sonntag erwartet euch die nächste im Clubkalender angekündigte, um eine Woche verschobene, Tour.

Treffpunkte und Uhrzeiten: 

Mainz-Finthen, Jungenfeldplatz, 09.30 Uhr
Freiweinheim (Ingelheim), Anlegestelle Rheinfähre, 10.30 Uhr
Mittelheim (Oestrich-Winkel), Anlegestelle Rheinfähre, 11.00 Uhr


Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter: 

ab Mainz: ca. 75Km bei 1000 Hm
ab Mittelheim: ca. 44 Km bei 900 Hm

Geschwindigkeit:

moderat, d.h. es wird immer gewartet.

Streckenbeschreibung:

Mittelheim  Geisenheim  Nothgottes  Trift  Abtei Hildegard  Germania  Niederwald  Zauberhöhle  Assmanshausen  Staatsweingüter  Panoramaweg  Segelflugplatz  Ponyhof  Trift  Nothgottes  Geisenheim  Mittelheim

 Zeitbedarf:

Traditionell ist eine Einkehr geplant, so dass mit einer Gesamtdauer von  ca. 5  6 Stunden für die Tour zu rechnen ist.

Helmpflicht:

JA, uneingeschränkt.

Anmeldung:

Damit wir euch auch über kurzfristige Änderungen informieren können macht es Sinn, dass ihr euch hier im Forum unter diesem Beitrag anmeldet.

Absage:

Eine etwaige Absage findet ihr ggf. hier an dieser Stelle bis So. 21.06., 09.00 Uhr !

Wie bei allen Beinhart-Touren sind auch Nicht-Clubmitglieder zum Mitfahren eingeladen. Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.

Vielleicht sieht man sich am kommenden Sonntag
Werner


----------



## Bettina (16. Juni 2009)

Erste!!

Bis Sonntag, diesmal hoffentlich trocken!
Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (17. Juni 2009)

ZWEITER 

Komme auch mit.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. Juni 2009)

2 x Esswein-Sisters

=> DRITTE + VIERTE


----------



## Rockside (18. Juni 2009)

Dann bin ich aber mal der Fünfte

Gruss, Rolf


----------



## matthias2003 (18. Juni 2009)

ich komme auch mit und bin um 11:00Uhr in Mittelheim an der Fähre!

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei: wir treffen uns dann in ingelheim an der Fähre,
ich hab schon mal Sonnencreme eingepackt


----------



## mathias (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo Herr Wernersen,

den Klassiker würde ich mir nur ungern entgehen lassen
Allerdings muss ich am Abend noch nach Hockenheim. Kann also sein das ich die Schlusseinkehr auslassen muss 

Grüße auch an die Frau Wernersen, die ja bestimmt mitkommt

Mathias


----------



## grosser (18. Juni 2009)

Schade!
Ich muß für eine Woche ins Karwendel!

Viel Spaß
Dieter


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. Juni 2009)

NUMMER 9 ist......................

Tanja!!!!!!


----------



## Waldi76 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dann die Nummer 10.

Freu mich auf Sonntag.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (18. Juni 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Schade!
> Ich muß für eine Woche ins Karwendel!



Oh, du Armer, du!

Heimlich schon mal das Gelände sondieren für die Tour im Juli?

Viel Spass dabei!

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## lenkkopf (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo Werner,

wir fahren ab Mittelheim mit und bringe vll. noch zwei Mitfahrer mit.

Gruß Zara


----------



## grosser (19. Juni 2009)

Werner schrieb:


> Oh, du Armer, du!
> 
> Heimlich schon mal das Gelände sondieren für die Tour im Juli?
> 
> ...



Danke!
Du hast mich ertappt!!
Ich freu mich auch schon auf Mittenwald im Juli!

Gruß


----------



## Volker65 (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Werner
komme auch mit als gast.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Ripman (19. Juni 2009)

Ganz vergessen, komme nach Frei-Weinheim. Und ... biete mich als "Besenwagen" an 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## blackbike__ (19. Juni 2009)

wir sind dann seid ewigkeiten auch mal wieder dabei, bleiben aber auf "unserer" rheinseite und stoßen in mittelheim dazu.

bis sonntag, mecki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanSolo21 (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich komme als Gast mit und steige in Finthen ein. 

CU

Norman


----------



## wunjo (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Werner,
Eva und ich kommen auch mit. Hoffentlich ist´s von oben trocken.
bis Sonntag Jörg


----------



## Rockside (20. Juni 2009)

Was ich noch sagen wollte, ich komme dann in Mittelheim dazu.

Gruss,  Rolf


----------



## Caprifischer (21. Juni 2009)

Wenns nicht regnet komme ich auch noch mit... 

bin um 10:30 dann in Frei-Weinheim am Fähranleger

Gruß Werner


----------



## TH64 (21. Juni 2009)

Moin Werner,
bin auch dabei und bring noch den Lars mit,
Bis später !


----------



## Rockside (21. Juni 2009)

Hi, trotz des einsetzenden Regens war's doch ne sehr schöne Tour geführt von Werner, die in Erinnerung bleibt. Dabei konnten wir doch auch mal die mitgeschleppten Regenklamotten auf Tauglichkeit testen. .  Die Einkehr kam ja auch noch zur rechten Zeit.

Hab noch 3 Bilder aus der trockenen Zeit.

Grüsse, Rolf







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TH64 (21. Juni 2009)

Danke Werner für die schöne Tour,
mit netten und gut gelaunten Menschen!
Ein paar Bilder sind in meinem Album.;


----------



## lenkkopf (21. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank an Werner fürs guiden. War eine schöne Tour, auch wenn es gegen Ende ein wenig naß wurde.

Viele Grüße
Zara


----------



## Ripman (22. Juni 2009)

Danke an Werner für die schöne Tour (trotz erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit vor der Einkehr). Hat wieder mal richtig Spaß gemacht.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (22. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir ein  für die feucht-fröhliche Ausfahrt!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Beinharte,

ich bin letztes Jahr schon mehrmals bei Euch mitgefahren, machte auch echt Spaß, aber durch Schule hab ich im Moment nicht so ganz die Zeit öfters mal als Gast bei Euch mitzufahren. Deswegen die Frage, ob einer von Euch die Tour, oder auch andere, als gpx Datei auf seinem Garmin mitgeschnitten hat und mir und meiner Freundin zum nachfahren zur Verfügung stellen würde. Wäre echt toll. Vielen Dank im voraus

MBonsai

Falls jemand mailen möchte. [email protected]


----------



## Werner (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

schön, dass ihr so zahlreich dabei gewesen seid, auch wenn uns das Wetter im letzten Drittel getreu dem Motto: Mitgefahren, mitgenässt im Stich gelassen hat. Aber wir wären ja keine Beinharten, wenn...

Danke auch nochmal an Jürgen dafür, dass er die Truppe von hinten zusammengehalten hat!

Hier meine bescheidene Bildausbeute des Tages:

Anreise per Schiff:




Blick auf die "ebsche?" Seite:




Wo ist die andere Hälfte der Beinharten?




Mehr als drei geht nicht:




Pausen wurden gnadenlos für Fachgespräche genutzt:


​
Wir sehen uns vielleicht die Woche auf den Biketreffs oder am nächsten Sonntag am Donnersberg, oder so...

Gruß...
...Werner


----------

